# Contesting a traffic fine



## Lamplighter

Hi

I've just checked out that great little web service, the Dubai Police Traffic Fines Inquiry and Payment portal, and discovered I've picked up an AED200 fine for "Obstructing Traffic" on the Palm.

It's boiling my blood somewhat!!

From the date and time, I have worked out what it was. I live in a Shoreline building and have a parking bay beneath. I nipped out to run an errand in the morning and returned to the building to collect my wife and take her to a job she was doing.

I parked at the bottom of the up-ramp to the building entrance, off the service road, neatly parallel and close to the kerb (a juggernaut could have passed), and away from the building entrance where "no parking" signs are evident. I must have been there around 10 minutes, at 7.30am.

Clearly not an obstruction, and I didn't believe I was doing any wrong.

However, what really narks me is that it is in the identical location to where cars are parked *every hour of the day* whilst people nip into the Milk and Honey shop at building 10. I've never seen the traffic police take any interest in these cars.

I _could_ recreate where I parked, take pictures, and take a load of photos of cars parked outside Milk and Honey.

The question is: will it get me anywhere? Or am I better advised just to begrudgingly pay it? (as it's preventing my company re-registering any vehicles!)

Cheers, Lamp


----------



## zin

Depends. Time, effort and frustration to challenge something you are unlikely to win/get any response on anytime soon vs 200AED. 

I would pay the 200AED personally and add it to the Dubai tax column of my excel sheet.


----------



## Jynxgirl

You are not arabic I am guessing so the tea option with the head of the office probly isnt going to work for you. Doesnt work for me either.

Agree, invisible tax. They are not going to take it off. It is 'only' 200 dirhams.


----------



## Lamplighter

zin said:


> Depends. Time, effort and frustration to challenge something you are unlikely to win/get any response on anytime soon vs 200AED.
> 
> I would pay the 200AED personally and add it to the Dubai tax column of my excel sheet.


Of course _I know_ that you're right, just that it bugs me...


----------



## zin

Yeah, sometimes I wish I made a note of things that bug me in Dubai so I could release a book (or tome / series of books) about it so I can make all the lost money back.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Lamplighter said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just checked out that great little web service, the Dubai Police Traffic Fines Inquiry and Payment portal, and discovered I've picked up an AED200 fine for "Obstructing Traffic" on the Palm.
> 
> It's boiling my blood somewhat!!
> 
> From the date and time, I have worked out what it was. I live in a Shoreline building and have a parking bay beneath. I nipped out to run an errand in the morning and returned to the building to collect my wife and take her to a job she was doing.
> 
> I parked at the bottom of the up-ramp to the building entrance, off the service road, neatly parallel and close to the kerb (a juggernaut could have passed), and away from the building entrance where "no parking" signs are evident. I must have been there around 10 minutes, at 7.30am.
> 
> Clearly not an obstruction, and I didn't believe I was doing any wrong.
> 
> However, what really narks me is that it is in the identical location to where cars are parked *every hour of the day* whilst people nip into the Milk and Honey shop at building 10. I've never seen the traffic police take any interest in these cars.
> 
> I _could_ recreate where I parked, take pictures, and take a load of photos of cars parked outside Milk and Honey.
> 
> The question is: will it get me anywhere? Or am I better advised just to begrudgingly pay it? (as it's preventing my company re-registering any vehicles!)
> 
> Cheers, Lamp


Fact is you are not allowed to park there. I know because I have been done there as well!

Also there was a case last year where the police just started issuing random fines. One woman got a fine when her car had been in for a service. She was understandably unhappy, and went to see the dealer. They showed her footage of the car in their compound of the car parked at the same time the ticket was issued, and she still had to pay! Gotta love Dubai!


----------



## md000

While the procedure is probably futile, this is directly from:

Dubai Police

Purpose: 
This service allows motorists to protest traffic violations against their traffic 
files.
Beneficiaries: 
All motorists protesting traffic violation against them.
Procedures and documentations required prior to or during the Service: 
Personal presence and proof of identity, driver license, and vehicle registration. 
Owner to give his statement and the objection is forwarded to the Traffic Prosecution.
Procedures linked to Dubai Government or the Federal Government: 
Traffic Prosecution.
Section / Department responsible for implementation of the Service: 
Department or station recording the violation. 
Phone numbers:
216 699 / 216 2519
Fax: 217 1270
Email: [email protected]
Working hours: 24 hours


Really, is is worth the 200 AED? Plus - as someone else mentioned, "they were doing it too" isn't a great defense. Plus, the UAE police usually have a way of obtaining additional fines/jail time against complainers. 

-md000/mike


----------



## Lamplighter

> Really, is is worth the 200 AED?


No, it's not! ... and I've already paid it. But felt better after sharing 

Seriously though, I'm not sure which is worse in Dubai, driving standards or general thoughtlessness & lack of respect for others.

I guess as an upstanding chap I was just peeved at being cited for both in one go!!


----------



## Ogri750

It isn't worth the hassle.

I got a fine from Abu Dhabi police at 3.30am for speeding.

Only problem was I was asleep in my bed and the car was parked outside. The photo they had was hardly conclusive, but still had to pay


----------



## Felixtoo2

I have two 300 dirham fimes from Abu Dhabi fines listed as traffic offences 5 minutes apart at 4am when I was home in bed with my car in underground parking, just an expat tax that you cannot avoid i`m afraid.


----------



## Bigjimbo

I also got a mystery series of fines last time I went to Umm al Qwain. 2x 400 and 500. Peeved but what to do? Just gotta pay up and remind myself that it is still cheaper then living in the UK!


----------



## momo007

i got a ticket at 4.29 am for speaking on a hand held mobile phone while driving in Dubai.

Problem here is, i was asleep in Abu Dhabi that night with my car parked in the basement. 

I bet some cops play with a deck of cards, or think of random numbers, and comprise a number plate and add fines.. highly possible 

I paid it off, why waste your energy and time thinking about silly things that will have no favourable outcome


----------



## Kawasutra

A few days ago I saw a police man writing down number plates of cars which crossed the yellow line. I don´t wanna know how many times he mixed up the numbers.
It´s like a lottery!


----------



## Fatenhappy

Lamplighter said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just checked out that great little web service, the Dubai Police Traffic Fines Inquiry and Payment portal, and discovered I've picked up an AED200 fine for "Obstructing Traffic" on the Palm.
> 
> It's boiling my blood somewhat!!
> 
> From the date and time, I have worked out what it was. I live in a Shoreline building and have a parking bay beneath. I nipped out to run an errand in the morning and returned to the building to collect my wife and take her to a job she was doing.
> 
> I parked at the bottom of the up-ramp to the building entrance, off the service road, neatly parallel and close to the kerb (a juggernaut could have passed), and away from the building entrance where "no parking" signs are evident. I must have been there around 10 minutes, at 7.30am.
> 
> Clearly not an obstruction, and I didn't believe I was doing any wrong.
> 
> However, what really narks me is that it is in the identical location to where cars are parked *every hour of the day* whilst people nip into the Milk and Honey shop at building 10. I've never seen the traffic police take any interest in these cars.
> 
> I _could_ recreate where I parked, take pictures, and take a load of photos of cars parked outside Milk and Honey.
> 
> The question is: will it get me anywhere? Or am I better advised just to begrudgingly pay it? (as it's preventing my company re-registering any vehicles!)
> 
> Cheers, Lamp


Not being sarcastic at all .... but good luck ! .....


----------



## pumpkins

I actually had a few overturned a couple of years back...decent bloke in Barsha Traffic Police station took one look at my photos and agreed. Same thing, obstructing traffic. When I went back to get more of the same sorted out, he'd moved on and I was laughed at...bloody place, that's how it is.
You can try...couldn't hurt...


----------



## Lamplighter

pumpkins said:


> ... decent bloke in Barsha Traffic Police station took one look at my photos and agreed. Same thing, obstructing traffic. When I went back to get more of the same sorted out, he'd moved on ...


Obviously wasn't earning his keep!!


----------



## remaaz

commenting on bigjimbo UAQ fines. if you recently visited UAQ, it seems that you didn't noticed the new radars they had installed all over UAQ the (semi city), street speed is 60 so radars are at 80 & usually UAQ streets are bagging you to speed up because they are so empty.:car:

Previously, UAQ radars where catching at any speed from 10 kms & above thou street speed was 60.:confused2:

You can pay a visit to UAQ traffic Dept. and they mayl deduct 50% from total UAQ fines. I'm not sure about expats but they do it with locals.:clap2:

Good luck,


----------



## pilgrim99

*Bulk bill fines*

I've been driving in the uae for nearly two years without getting any fines.
Last week I got a surprise bulk bill of 11 traffic fines from my car rental service in Dubai for a whopping 6400aed. They were 'Abu Dhabi Traffic Fines'. I hardly go there.
The rental company were not able to provide me with dates and reasons for these. 
My desperate investigations led to a Dubai police website, where upon entering the car rego, although the car was registered in Abu Dhabi, it gave me the details.
Basically, for the last 3 months, since moving apartments, I've been speeding in the same spot without knowing as I left for work.

where I come from you get a fine a week after the speed camera catches you, you pay and learn where you stuffed up and not to repeat. Speeding tickets are used primarily as a deterrent.

Apparently here, the police might send a text message, the car rental place might receive it but wont pass it on to their client despite getting a fine processing fee for each one and you just get a surprise shock a few months later. I wont be sent a text message as I am not the owner of the car.

Any chances of getting some degree of leniency, say only having to pay half the fines ? Is there any means by which I can dispute these fines ? 
If I take it to court should I be disputing these with the rental car place or the police?

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Did the rental company already pay them, and they just sent you the bill? If that is the case, doubt much you can do. 

If not, and you have to actually go pay them, then I would suggest that you go to a police station and sit and have a tea and a chat. Beg and plead and give them your first born son, and they might be ablet to reduce.


----------



## momo007

You have every right to ask for the details of the traffic fines from your rental company. When i returned a rental car one month ago, i was only expecting to pay the rental charges but they told me there were 2 fines, and ofcourse the salik charges. I was given the details of the traffic fines which showed the date, the time, the speed limit exceeded by how much and once i saw the date of the fine, it was definitely mine since the car was with me during that rental period when the radar flashed me. 

Tell them, if you do not provide me with the fines payment receipt or the details, i will not pay. Simple as that. Imagine if they say you have fines for AED 17,800 which you must pay but we will not show you proof.


----------

